# Civilian Credentials + Medic in Military…



## Yep1987 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, how are you? Short introduction names Doug. I am graduating college this semester coming up with a degree in Justice and Law Administration, and a focus on Law Enforcement.  Have been interested in the military while in college just due to the feeling wouldn’t be able to graduate. Now that it is so close to finishing school know I can do it. Been going back and forth on what to do with my degree; been looking at Emergency Management as one option and the other is Wildlife Officer. When back in college looking at the military caught my interest. Looking more into seems to be a great place for many opportunities, and a great experience. Looking into the NAVY to enlist with, and enter into Corpsman if I can achieve it. Need to work on my math skills.

With Corpsman read that most civilian licenses or certifications heard do not carry over into the military. Looking into an EMT-B certification or licenses before entering; is it necessary or just overdoing it? Some other classes looking at are EKG, Phlebotomy, and Anatomy; again same question? Thanks for the feedback and have a good holiday.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 23, 2009)

So you want to enlist in the Navy as a Corpsman and want to know if any civilian classes would help?


Sure they would.  Never hurts to go in with more education then your platoon (or ship) mates.  If anything, having your EMT will make Corpsman that much easier seeing as you'll be sleep deprived the whole time.



Word of warning though, I have a friend that's a recruiter for the Navy and he said that the Navy is over-booked on Corpsman...


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 23, 2009)

My brother in-law is a corpsman, and he got his EMT-B after corps school, it is not given through the A-school. The Army does get their medics an EMT-B in AIT. It wouldn't hurt to get it, but AFAIK, you don't get any special perks for having it prior to enlisting. I looked into if I would get any advancement for being a paramedic, and the answer was no for the Navy.


----------



## tjbroussard (Jan 4, 2010)

*Certifications*

In short, from the military medical recruiting side:

All Army Combat Medics (68W) obtain NREMT-B.
All Air Force Aerospace Medical Technicians (4N0xx) obtain NREMT-B.
Some Navy Corpsmen obtain NREMT-B if they opt to take the test (or so I am told).

The NREMT-B is identical (remember national standards) to the card other civilian NREMT-B's carry as it is a standard curriculum.  (Granted they may have more mil specific scenarios.)

The Air Force does now have an approved Special Experience Indicator (SEI) for paramedic for their medics and is progressing towards obtaining that training for most all Independent Duty Medical Technicians in certain pathways.

The issue for most making the transition to civilian careers is that the states most all require a state license to practice, which takes some time to obtain.  As a medic recruiter, I find that this can be anywhere from 4 - 6 weeks.  Plan ahead if you are getting out of the military and get your state licenses early.

Additionally, our accreditation agencies will accept only BLS certifications from AHA or American Red Cross at the professional rescuer level.

As for us, we are now approaching 18 months of actively recruiting the military medic for positions in TX, LA, and MS and it is working very well.  To adhere to the BBS rules, you can PM or email or call me for any further.


----------



## Yep1987 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey back again, and thanks for the feedback. Asking some questions and reading more about different branches now unsure between Navy and Army. They both seem very excellent choices. Also with the possibility of not making as a solider medic or corpsman there are other jobs to go towards. Anyone have any personal experience or feedback with either or of the choices would be great.


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a Navy man myself so I'm not exactly unbiased.  I loved the Navy.  But to choose between the two you just have to go with your personal feelings.  If you do not like the idea of being underway at sea for 6 months or more, I wouldn't suggest the navy. But if you like the wilderness and field stuff, you may want to look at the Army, If you like the Army type stuff but really want to be in the Navy, Go Navy and get your Corpman then go to FMF school and you will be attached to a Marine Corp unit. Even with the MArines you still may have extended times at sea.  If you have more questions PM me, and I'll answer all your questions to the best of my ability without all the BS you will get from a recruiter


----------

